# 1971 Grey Ghost



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jul 10, 2016)

This came out of a local garage where it had sat since it was new. Was offered to me and I snatched it up. 

I've never been able to own a krate in nearly 10 years of doing this. This makes two in a week.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 10, 2016)

Dang! Another great snag. V/r Shawn


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 10, 2016)

Sweet find


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jul 10, 2016)

Thanks guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djhavikk (Jul 10, 2016)

The holy grail Krate! Nice find!


----------



## vastingray (Jul 10, 2016)

Awesome find


----------



## indiana dave (Jul 11, 2016)

From zero to hero! I got my first Krate last week. 1972 Apple Coaster. Pretty rough, but I'm going to see what I can do with it.
That's a nice one!


----------



## Dave K (Jul 11, 2016)

Wow that is amazing!!!   Going to clean up great.


----------

